# Nikon N75 film issues... help



## kazubb (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new to this site, but I had no luck with a Nikon forums page that I found on google. Not sure if this is the right place to post but...
I'm using a Nikon N75 that I bought brand new a few years back. It's been well taken care of and serviced by a professional camera shop thats been in business for 50 years. It's always been faithful and worked with no issues until last fall...
I took family photos for my other half and the film came out completely empty... Nothing on the film at all. After 4 rolls all doing the same I tried to figure this out. I took my lenses off and put the camera on manual and noticed that the shutter and mirror were not working. I took it in to the shop and had everything done and fixed. $150 later... Took more photos for my anniversary and the same thing! I took the lenses off and again the shutter was not opening and the mirror not flipping up...
Yesterday I did the same thing and now they both are working just fine. What is the deal with this thing? Anyone have similar issues? Also, I think maybe my film might not be loading correctly... Could I also be having issues with the auto load? Please help!


----------



## blash (Apr 18, 2009)

You replaced the batteries, right?


----------



## kazubb (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep! New battery. I wish I new if the film was loading correctly too... Worried to go and take shots for anyone and have them not turn out again... It doesn't show a warning that the film is loaded incorrectly. But I do have the warning indicators turn on. So...
As for the shutter issue; the camera powered on ok and it clicks and a mechanism moves on the side, but the mirror and shutter didn't move. Odd...


----------



## compur (Apr 18, 2009)

You can call Nikon support and ask them: 1-800-NIKON-US


----------



## kazubb (Apr 18, 2009)

I did also call Nikon at the start of this last fall and they gave me the "Well without looking at the camera we can't really tell you what's exactly wrong with it" line... So I took it to a licensed shop and it didn't seem to solve the problem.


----------



## blash (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, I dunno if you can do it but try taking pictures without film loaded in it - if it would ordinarily let you do it and you still have a problem then it's pretty obvious it's not the film. If that doesn't work then see if an empty film canister does it or something.

Point being, just from your description of the problem it doesn't sound like the film mechanisms are the problem, because the film mechanisms should be entirely separate from the mirror. The only thing that the film has to do with it is when the shutter advances the frame, but since you are reaching the end of the roll eventually then that's not the problem.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 20, 2009)

An easier answer is to take the money you'll spend on this thing again and spend it on an F100.  The N75 sounds haunted.  

You'll really like an F100.  Really!


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 20, 2009)

If the film counter changes to '1' then the film is loading on correctly.


----------



## kazubb (Apr 21, 2009)

The counter on the N75 winds up to the mix number of exposures and then counts down from, say 24 to E (empty) as each shot is taken. Unfortunate for me it said the film rolled up just fine and showed the number of exposures life as I shot them. I used the rolls just like normal and they all came out empty/nothing on the rolls. Usually You get an error warning on the LCD panel when the film doesn't load correctly. But this keeps showing its loading ok. It's frustrating. This is the first time I've had any problems with this camera.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 28, 2009)

Somethings goosed with the electrics, I'd forget repairing again and go with the F100 or at least an F90x, pro spec, last forever, I've dropped my one, twice, still works great. H


----------



## kazubb (May 5, 2009)

What about switching to digital? I used to be totally for film and not a digital guy but these new DSLRs... This thought came to me after I mixed up a roll of film recently and double exposed it. They were family photos of me and my fiance... OOPS! LOL Been looking at buying a Nikon D60 body. How does it stack up to the N75 or film SLRs? Does it have all the N75 features? Can I use my AF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5D IF, AF 70-300mm f/4-5.6D ED lenses, SB-80DX speedlight, and ML-L3 remote with it? The D60 body is the only one even remotely close to something I can afford right now...


----------



## blash (May 5, 2009)

No, you can't autofocus AF or AF-D lenses on a D60, only AF-S and AF-I lenses. If you need the in-body motor your choices in the low-end are the D90, D80, D70, and D50.


----------

